# Gandy Dancers?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Been looking for some guys swinging a hammer, anyone know of any. If any remember the 'Oh, Brother, where art thou' flick, had some neat sounds of a chain gang hammering. Thought it would be cool on the club layout played thru an MP3 player with a crew laying track. Found one or two figures of a guy leaning on a pick. Bill


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well.. I wouldn't call these guys a group of Gandy Dancers but most of them have shovels and rakes and implimentes of destruction... Could probably be modified.. 

http://www.mcphee.com/shop/products/Angry-Mob-Play-Set.html


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a Lemax Christmas figure of a guy swinging an ax, could make it into a hammer pretty easily.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well its more than just swinging a spike maul. They did a variety of task when employed by the RR. they did have some good songs that they would sing when doing various types of track work. Just wish I could remember them from when I worked on the RR. Sure was cool. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Try a shop that makes and decorates cakes. Often they have sets of figures that are suitable for G. 









JimC.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

If you do a search of 'Gandy Dancers' on YouTube, there are some songs/videos there. What I liked about the chain gand music from Oh Brother...., was the rythmic sound of the hammers. Just thought that would make a neat little display, that is, with a half dozen or so guys swinging a hammer. I'll keep searching...bound to find something! Bill


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

"Lifelike" makes a set of workers that might do the job. There are four workers in the set, one with a pick, one a shovel, one a hammer, and one a jack hammer. They are about the right size for 1/29 or so. Hope this helps.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cap'nBill

Look for an old sound effects recording, should be plenty in public Domain.


John


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some figures I used on my layout. I believe they are from Prieser.











Doc


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea! Those look like what I had in mind. Just need to get about 6 of the dudes with the hammer. Course, I'll need to save a lot of money, first!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Most of the figures in the above picture are from LGB. You can tell by the big slab of conrete at their feet. 

Those fellows from the OH Brother film wore stripes and definetly were not laying track. There are millions of figures with shovels, hammers, axes, picks etc out there. Simply google for Woodland, Just Plain folks (John Schneider), Preiser, Elita, Reamsa 










You might have to paint them to your needs. 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you want an honest gang,
These guys were in east Texas


----------

